# KSL Outdoors



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I am sure that some of you have seen this most recent episode of KSL Outdoors - 




It's great to see that there are still some wonderful people in this world who are willing to give of their time, talents, and land to benefit others.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Not really a fan, but that was indeed a special show. What a thrill for his son, and a great tribute to his father!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Jeff.

.


----------

